# colt m4 22lr



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

my dad got one today and to me the buttstock is too short. i was at the gun show and i see one that had a ATI buttshock and it seem the right lenth. has any one else changed the buttstock out. im going to get one in a few weeks and i want to change the buttstock and the forearm where i can add things. whats a good place to get stuff from?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Doesn't the rifle have a telescopic stock?


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

yes but its still to short.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Gotcha...I guess one size doesn't fit all.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

yeah my elbow is bent to much for me. for what im seeing the one it comes with a 4 point buttstock but the ati is 6 point. im going to talk to ati tomorrow to make sure.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Do you have long arms? Do you know how to measure the correct length of pull to determine the correct length you need? A six position stock may just give you more "in between" lengths and not actually give you 2 longer lengths over a 4 position stock. Make sure you measure to double check.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

yeah thats what im going to ask is if it longer or does it the same lenth with just more spots. i have a saiga with a adjustable forearm and it works fine.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

i talked to ati and they said they dont make one for the Colt AR15 M4


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I went ahead and ordered one today should have it in a few days. I ordered a 1911 22 colt also


----------



## dkeyes2206 (7 mo ago)

Does anyone know where you can buy parts for the Colt m4 .22lr? I have called Colt, Brownwells, Midway USA, Numrich and Arms Unlimited without any luck. I need a new ejector.


----------



## kwb377 (Aug 29, 2019)

dkeyes2206 said:


> Does anyone know where you can buy parts for the Colt m4 .22lr? I have called Colt, Brownwells, Midway USA, Numrich and Arms Unlimited without any luck. I need a new ejector.


The Colt M4 .22lr is made/imported by Walther/Umarex and is identical functionally to their HK 416 .22lr version. Might be able to contact them directly, or Google search for parts.


----------

